
Finally, I Closed My LinkedIn - pcmaffey
Https://www.pcmaffey.com/finally-i-closed-my-linkedin
======
rvz
This can be said for any social network that plays on the FOMO idea. So
LinkedIn is just one of many accounts that one needs to closed down or limit
to avoid FOMO.

Social media is a giant psychological and interconnected computer game where
no-one but the creator wins. The only way to win is to not play the game. Well
done for closing your account.

